# can i get my uk phone unlocked here?



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hi all

does anyone know if i can get my uk mobile unlocked here? i have a dubai phone but im a bit of a phone snob and desperately want to use mine.
im thinking of maybe posting it home and getting it done there.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

becks said:


> hi all
> 
> does anyone know if i can get my uk mobile unlocked here? i have a dubai phone but im a bit of a phone snob and desperately want to use mine.
> im thinking of maybe posting it home and getting it done there.


Hi Becks,

You can get it done at a place in the Mall of Emirates, can't remember what the place is called sorry. It's a little independent shop that does key cutting etc. I took mine there but they said it would take about 3-4 days. I ended up buying a cheap phone for using over here and keeping my UK phone and SIM for when I go back home, just transfered my contract to pay as you go.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks

i got my contract changed to pay as you go aswell, just being a snob and want my phone, lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

becks said:


> hi all
> 
> does anyone know if i can get my uk mobile unlocked here? i have a dubai phone but im a bit of a phone snob and desperately want to use mine.
> im thinking of maybe posting it home and getting it done there.


Or at the Al Ain centre in Bur Dubai (otherwise known as computer plaza,) there's some filipinos in the shop next to the dvd place (walk through to spinneys) they're top guys.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Al Ain center has some good shops, even for those "not for UAE" 360 games heh. Do you guys think I would be able to get a new unlocked 3g iphone, so I can use it with my Wasel Etisalat sim card from there as well?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You'll certainly be able to get a 3G iPhone that is unlocked there.

the place in MOE is called Minutes and it is near Carrefour and Dunkin Donuts


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for all your help guys. does anyone know how much it costs??


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

I went to Minutes in the Mall of the Emirates, as mentioned by Ogri, earlier in the year and it cost me just over AED 100 to get my little 3g nokia unlocked.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks andrew.

i take it that it works with no problems then?


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

It worked no problem but was surprised it took them a couple of days. They must have to send it off.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i had already heard that it took a few days but i wasnt surprised by that, everything takes time here.
should have got it done back home, they do it whilst you wait i think and its only about a fiver.


----------

